# Bobs new friend! Hehe :P



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I went to the dollar store today I baught Jay and Bob a Baby Bath teddy bear (Purple Hippo to be exact). The moment I put it in their cage Bob goes over and starts grroming it as if it were Jay or another rat, hehe. I found him laying right next to it and he soon fell alseep after snaping a few shots. 


















Heres a couple random pictures of Jay cuteness.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

What is your floor made out of? With the circles? 

I am so confused, how is it shiny? 8O


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Its floormats I made to fit my own cage. 

The fleece is under a heavy duty plastic for decoration, and under that is kitchen grip mat so that it stays in place. I wanted something squishy and soft to walk on, but can easily be wiped down if one of the boys pee/poo on it. 


















On top of these I add real mats/ towels for them to walk on and sleep on if they want.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I LOVE IT!!!

Very clever...

- Sarah


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you! Only cost me like $20 I think for all the materials.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

is it the same kind of plastic that old lady's use to cover their antique furniture? and what is the board that is covered in fleece made of? i LOVE the idea.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Umm, I have no idea about the old lady plastic...LMAO, but I got it from OSH; they usually have it in the back where all the wire and fncing is. The board I had used was that construction paper kind, its not construction paper though and its not that foam bored, its just like a cardbaord type. You can get it at Michaels, but I got mine from Rite Aid.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I suppose you could use any type of board you wanted though. The only reason I used the type of board I did, was becuase it was blendable and I figures it would be easier to take in and out of the cage.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

neatness. maybe someday when i have money to spend on extra things like that i will make some, but for now their fleece blankets will have to do.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are so easy to clean, lol. I spot clean daily its great to just wipe things up when I need to. I dont use this alone tho, I set down a few hand towels and little mats I made down so that they still have something soft and warm to sleep on.


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

omg i love your cage. everything is so fungshuy =]


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha thank you taralyncouture!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That is just sheer brilliance! I'll be looking out for some "old lady plastic", for sure 

You know, if they're that easy and cheap to make, you should sell them on Etsy. You could make them to order, size and shape wise, too.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking about trying to sell some! Lifes been really busy though, so I might wait till Im finished moving and finding a job first.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

so is bob still playing with his friend?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hah! My rats would tear that friend up in seconds XD


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, yeah he uses him as a pillow!


----------

